# Girls first trip out....with a pink bow



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Just thought I would tell you how fun it was to take out the lady on her first bowhunt, and see her get shots on deer.
We went out scouting, and seen some really nice bucks, hiked forever, and had her all excited. 
Openning morning, we hike a canyon, and watched the moon fall, and the sunrise...only to see a small 3point buck that would make life a living HE** to bring out. Courtney was pretty excited though, and was not all too dissapointed. 
On the way back to camp we saw a good 2pointer, and a spike. She drew back on them ot 25 yards, deer turned, and ran, and ducked the arrow by 1"...a stalk later, we got a 37 yard shot again, and she had BUCK FEVER....shot at its feet!! Never seen her shake the way she did.
Later in the evening, she drew back on another 2point, and had a great shot, but the deer ran too quick.
Next day in the morning, we say another spike, with mama doe, and got her within another 30 yards, this time makong her shot sequence a little more combined...drew back and made a great shot! I watched as the deer took off, and the doe toof a right, and the buck was gone! 
We went back to camp, had a nap, and Her grandpa Jake went out with us to look for him, to find him 90 yards from where she shot him, done under a tree! 
NOTHING better than helping a woman archer hunt, shoot, scout and harvest her first ever animal, especially with a bow!
Guys said she couldnt kill with a pink bow, but now you know it can! Not the biggest buck, but by far the biggest joy to see her get out, and harvest her first try! Next year she knows she will improve!
As for me...well I shot a decent 3x5 the next day, and that was defenetly better than last years buck!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Curley.... good job getting the lady friend on a buck. Congrats on your deer too.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

You know her, Courtney from Jakes. When she calls, you can tell her, or you can give her crap!
lol


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I may have talked to her before. Usually I wind up talking to Ginger or they get somebody else but if she calls, I'll definitely tell her congrats.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to her on her first buck and congrats to you on helping her get it and on your buck. Where is the pic of your buck ?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice going curley. nothing better than a cute girl, cute bow and a cute buck. now post your buck


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Not very big, but better than last year. Thats all I can ask for...Cool little 3x5. Has a cool cheater on the inside of his left G4. Thicker than last, and hope next year to do way better!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there. let see a pic from last year buck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job Curly, I don't know why you hate that buck you shot... :wink: He's a nice deer!

I remember when my wife shot her first buck with a bow and how proud I was of her accomplishment. The ladies can sure nuff get it done!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to the both of you.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Way cool. I'm impressed


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Way cool. I'm impressed


+1; what a rewarding experience.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that buck Curley! If you have had multiple years with bucks like that you are way ahead of the curve.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for sharing and congrats on the buck..


----------

